# Hit a curb...



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

reminds me of the first (and only) time I curbed a wheel. It was my old rally car, I was going around a corner, and misjudged the distance the same way you did, tire caught the edge of the corner, then slipped off. The wheel came down hard onto the curb, sounded like a sledge hammer hitting concrete.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

It's metal. I would guess it would be a bump and paint vs. replacing the panel. Replacing would require removing the entire side of the car. Get several quotes from reputible body shops. No doubt GM has an "approved" repair for this type of damage. Ask to see it with your quote.
Good luck!


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks. Hopefully you're right about the bump and paint thing.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Owch...I would just have insurance fix it. If you're good with a paint gun you could get away with doing it yourself at home. You could get a way with just repairing the area by fading the clear and then buffing.


----------



## Telcomfaust (Apr 26, 2011)

Must be the week for curb shots :angry:











anyway i can fix that??? or just brings me closer to using these rims for snow tires and getting a new set of black rims.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

DANG that sucks...i would just buy a new set of black rims but thats my opinion. You shud be able to atleast make that less noticeable though.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

To the OP...I wonder if you just get some side skirts if it would mask the ugly mark...


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Telcomfaust said:


> Must be the week for curb shots :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!! You should be able to get a wheel shop to fix that. It doesn't look too bad. Here in Houston, Tx., there are many places that can fix issues with wheels, hopefully there is one close to where you live?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Telcomfaust said:


> Must be the week for curb shots :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can always Powder coat them black..


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

As a previous poster said, you'll want to fix the panel, as opposed to replacing it. That would be major work - follow the panel and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Caballero777 said:


> OUCH!!!!! You should be able to get a wheel shop to fix that. It doesn't look too bad. Here in Houston, Tx., there are many places that can fix issues with wheels, hopefully there is one close to where you live?


A rim repair shop should be able to fix it for about $100. Many years ago I had a 17" wheel fixed that had I nice dent in it from a curb. They made it look like new again.


----------



## Steve (Feb 14, 2011)

Senistr said:


> To the OP...I wonder if you just get some side skirts if it would mask the ugly mark...


Didn't think of that... I've never installed side skirts or other mods before, and I'm afraid it might look out of place since it's a Cruze LS.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

Naa don't worry about it Steve...I am thinking of getting a full body kit for mine eventually when I have the money to do so. But yeah I would look at side skirts or possible a low priced body kit or maybe just the side skirts. There's some good places out there and you can actually get a nice body kit for around $900...which sadly might be cheaper than to fix the thing haha.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Somehow I took out a fire hydrant. I was backing up and I hit a fire hydrant and it ruined my front wheel and ripped a hole in my tire. thank goodness it was a Steel wheel and no body damage. Cost me @$150 since I had a100 coupon from GM for my floor mat problems. When I hit the hydrant, I didn't know what happened. The car went down in a hole and I turned the wheel too soon whild backing up. I heard a big scrunch and the car would not go forward. Luckily it was only the wheel and tire and not the front fender! 
Good luck.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

GM offered me a warranty on my wheels for pothole damage and whatnot. It doesn't cover curb rubs, but he said to just say you hit a pothole.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

lol who said lying was always a bad thing =P


----------

